# Blue dryer balls



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I switched to those little blue dryer balls months ago and now the inner part of the dryer drum is BLUE! Anyone else have that happen? I cannot remember what brand they were. Jeez..I was just trying to be green!!


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

be good...be good...be good...be good...


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

TurnerHill said:


> be good...be good...be good...be good...


"blue balls" eh


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL....I Know!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I have the blue balls too. However, my dryer isn't blue...the tips on the balls are rust-colored. I'm assuming it is because of our nasty water.


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

I have them too and my dryer isn't blue. Like mamabooh mine have rust colored tips now, I hate our brown water.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used them for a while and the dryer does have this blue hint...now I know why!!!! PS: LOL blue balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

